# Need help finding a couple patterns! Please! Getting desperate!



## dansnow (May 8, 2013)

Okay, it isn't quite that bad, yet! 

A friend of ours saw a portrait I'd cut of a 57 Chevy for another friend and asked if I could make one of a 69 Camaro. Well, I have spent quite a bit of time on line and cannot find one any where. I'd like to find a pattern for both the hardtop and convertible if possible, but will take what I can get at this point.

Any help pointing me towards either pattern will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Dan, I have a couple of them here. http://oldcrowscrollwerks.weebly.com/store/c2/Automobiles.html When you purchase from my website, I email them to you usually within a couple of hours.
Don R


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Don do you make plans on request? I was thinking about my Ural motorcycle.
MIKE


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike, I do make patterns on request, just send me the pic. to [email protected]
Don R


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

Don1-

How about a Intarsia pattern of a lilly on a cross ??

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry, Dave, I don't do intarsia.
Don R


----------



## mokeanne (May 26, 2014)

just looked at your projects dan, never thought of doing portraits like that. very cool.


----------

